# jap. beetles as food



## hibiscusmile (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi all, just wondering if anyone knows if the mantis eat japaneese beetles? I am overrun with them in the summer.


----------



## Rick (Jan 23, 2007)

I've had mixed success using them. They will eat them but I had some mantids that would drop them after a couple bites. Go for it, most of your mantids should eat them.


----------

